# 2005 Audi A8L W12: Tell me all about it!



## PokeyD16Z (Jul 18, 2003)

So, one of my best friends just bought a 2005 Audi A8L W12. I decided to go check out the Audi webpage and saw that for being such a heavy sucker, its mighty quick! 0-60 in 5 seconds for an almost 5000lb car! I've loved the A8 since it was introduced, I love the latest incarnation of it, and I absolutely love the W12 (I find its the best implementation of the large grill). Anyway, tell me all about the A8 W12...post all kinds of pics, whatever. Heres a pic to start it off.


----------



## All_Texan (Dec 14, 2003)

apparently some Asians couldnt wait for theres so Audi flew the cars over. Some1 post that news story.


----------



## PokeyD16Z (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (All_Texan)*

how many are coming to the U.S.?


----------



## juventuss (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: 2005 Audi A8L W12: Tell me all about it! (PokeyD16Z)*

In MY humble opinion, its the best luxury car out there. Im not including the uber-luxury segment (bently, RR, maybach).


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: 2005 Audi A8L W12: Tell me all about it! (PokeyD16Z)*

nice cars. they feel very similar to the 4.2 counterpart, however it just feels like a faster version. it doesn't feel like a racecar, but it can shuffle if it needs to. if you look you'll see it is a step up on your typical 4.2 counterpart things like full leather dash,power side shades full finished 19's unlike the 4.2 counterpart which has paint in between spokes and a different finish. not to mention that 20" wheels are factory option but the 4.2 only makes them available through audi parts and 19" is as big as it gets as factory option. other things like the new grill (which is coming to the 4.2 for 06 m/y) etc make it that much more nice. i like the rear seat options the car offers and having a fridge is just silly. one thing that confuses me is that the u.s. cars get tv's made by blaupunct while european spec gets alpine. iirc the european version also makes a fax machine available.


----------



## PokeyD16Z (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: 2005 Audi A8L W12: Tell me all about it! (juventuss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *juventuss* »_In MY humble opinion, its the best luxury car out there. Im not including the uber-luxury segment (bently, RR, maybach). 

I agree. If you're looking for a car of that caliber, theres nothing better than the A8L W12. The 760iL and the S600 don't really do it for me. But then again, I've always loved the A8....and I've been tempted on numerous occasions to ask my friend for a small loan (or a gift) just to get an A8 4.2.


----------



## Bonfire (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Audi A8L W12: Tell me all about it! (PokeyD16Z)*

I saw one at the Chicago Auto Show. It's really nice, but damn is it expensive.


----------



## PokeyD16Z (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: 2005 Audi A8L W12: Tell me all about it! (Bonfire)*

yeah, upwards of $120,000.


----------



## matty_1425 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Audi A8L W12: Tell me all about it! (PokeyD16Z)*

$$$$$$$170 000CND


----------



## PokeyD16Z (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: 2005 Audi A8L W12: Tell me all about it! (matty_1425)*

yeah, he went to buy the A8L 4.2 but the W12 just caught his eye and he bought it instead.


----------



## PokeyD16Z (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: 2005 Audi A8L W12: Tell me all about it! (PokeyD16Z)*

so, no one has any more interesting/unique facts or stuff about this car?


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: 2005 Audi A8L W12: Tell me all about it! (PokeyD16Z)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PokeyD16Z* »_so, no one has any more interesting/unique facts or stuff about this car?

Its the first car to have LED DRLs!


----------



## kraut_pauer79 (Oct 27, 2004)

I deem it the sickest 12 cyl luxury car to be had. Truly my dream car.


----------



## PokeyD16Z (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: 2005 Audi A8L W12: Tell me all about it! (Hajduk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hajduk* »_Its the first car to have LED DRLs!

yeah, aren't they in a star pattern? I have yet to see the car in person, but thats one thing I was gonna look at....I can't wait to drive it, too


----------



## peterjmag (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 2005 Audi A8L W12: Tell me all about it! (PokeyD16Z)*









I think the dash looks sort of like one of the more recent BMWs. The interior is REALLY nice (I got to ride in one a couple weeks ago), and there is a TON of leg space for the back seats.


----------



## PokeyD16Z (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: 2005 Audi A8L W12: Tell me all about it! (peterjmag)*

doesn't the W12 have the leather option that makes pretty much everything leather?


----------



## Grip Driver (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 2005 Audi A8L W12: Tell me all about it! (PokeyD16Z)*

I have one sitting in front of my desk, 127K sticker price


----------



## alex_bgnet (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Audi A8L W12: Tell me all about it! (PokeyD16Z)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PokeyD16Z* »_









I don't see Quattro badge, It would be funny if it was front wheel drive.


----------



## PokeyD16Z (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: 2005 Audi A8L W12: Tell me all about it! (alex_bgnet)*

yeah, its definately quattro. The quattro badge isn't too big anyway....I don't even know if I've seen one lately on the front of a car (or its so small I don't notice). I know its definately inside on the dash.


----------



## serrano (Apr 15, 2004)

No manual?! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif

*ducks*


----------



## PokeyD16Z (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (serrano)*

according to my friend, he says he has way too many things in the car to know what to do with them...I'd hate to see how it would be with a manual. Besides, who buys a car like this with a manual? lol.


----------



## wrh3 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: (PokeyD16Z)*

For the price, I would be looking for a used W12 Phaeton that has taken a depreciation hit.....I don't care about the 4 circles on the grille


----------



## PokeyD16Z (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (wrh3)*

price was no object...and used was not an option.


----------



## savethefleas (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: (wrh3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrh3* »_For the price, I would be looking for a used W12 Phaeton that has taken a depreciation hit.....I don't care about the 4 circles on the grille









Since I sell VW's, I like that standpoint. But once you're looking at 100K cars, a 20K difference isn't going to deter you to a cheaper car.


----------



## PokeyD16Z (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (savethefleas)*

and, he probably won't care about depreciation since he paid cash and can buy anything he wants after he gets tired of the A8


----------



## mobile363 (Oct 14, 2003)

so its basically a rebadged VW Phaeton that the USDM will pay for just because it has an Audi badge?








looks hot though. i love it. This sure is a slap in the face for BMW, in my oppinion


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

*Re: 2005 Audi A8L W12: Tell me all about it! (PokeyD16Z)*

gorgeous is an understatement with this car. It's even more impressive in person.
couple pics I took at the DC auto show
























and a phaeton w12 for good measure


----------



## PokeyD16Z (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (mobile363)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mobile363* »_so its basically a rebadged VW Phaeton that the USDM will pay for just because it has an Audi badge?








looks hot though. i love it. This sure is a slap in the face for BMW, in my oppinion

not a rebadged Phaeton. The A8 is all aluminum and is tuned differently. Also, it has A LOT more features than the Phaeton.


----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (PokeyD16Z)*

The A8 W12=drool. Pics of yoru friends car please, I've never seen a real one.


----------



## PokeyD16Z (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (1SICKLEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1SICKLEX* »_The A8 W12=drool. Pics of yoru friends car please, I've never seen a real one.

I haven't seen it yet, either! I'm very anxious...


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: 2005 Audi A8L W12: Tell me all about it! (PokeyD16Z)*

It seems to have lost something with the new grille.


----------



## PokeyD16Z (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: 2005 Audi A8L W12: Tell me all about it! (RogueTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RogueTDI* »_It seems to have lost something with the new grille.









I love it with the new grill! I think its the best looking Audi with that grill.


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: 2005 Audi A8L W12: Tell me all about it! (PokeyD16Z)*

maybe it's the color (black) - doesnt look quite a classy to me somehow.


----------



## RS-SIX (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Audi A8L W12: Tell me all about it! (RogueTDI)*

Is there going to be an S8 at all?


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: 2005 Audi A8L W12: Tell me all about it! (RS-SIX)*

This thing is simply awesome. I drove one at an invitation-only test drive event and I was







. The thing is as solid as can be. The car, though heavy, has amazing handling characteristics. It's very very stable and confident. The power is almost limitless. The interior appointment is first grade. The car is nearly flawless. If I had the money this would be something I'd buy over the bimmer and the benz.
Def http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DankFD3S (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: 2005 Audi A8L W12: Tell me all about it! (vwtoys)*

I think I'd rahter have a Maserati Quattroporte


----------



## PokeyD16Z (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: 2005 Audi A8L W12: Tell me all about it! (DankFD3S)*

i'll let you know how it is when I drive it


----------



## Grip Driver (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 2005 Audi A8L W12: Tell me all about it! (RS-SIX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS-SIX* »_Is there going to be an S8 at all?

Yes there is although there is nothing in paper as of yet. Probably in another year or so.


----------



## AuForm (Feb 2, 2000)

*Re: 2005 Audi A8L W12: Tell me all about it! (RS-SIX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS-SIX* »_Is there going to be an S8 at all?

Yes, and perhaps even an RS8. 
The S8 would have a V10 (blown like the next RS6, or not like the Gallardo), and the RS8 a variation of the Bentley W12T.


----------



## Phil_1.8T (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Audi A8L W12: Tell me all about it! (AuForm)*

I saw my first W12 in Florida last weekend...had the crappy 5 spoke (17's??) rims, though. My dad has the 4.2, and for such a big, heavy car, it's not only fast, but it handles too!


----------



## 2ndTimesACharm (May 28, 2002)

*Re: 2005 Audi A8L W12: Tell me all about it! (vwtoys)*

i've never been one to be flashy.
Phaeton W12 for me please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SacBlackR32 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Audi A8L W12: Tell me all about it! (2ndTimesACharm)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SungTT (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: 2005 Audi A8L W12: Tell me all about it! (SacBlackR32)*

i've sat in this car many timesin the past two weeks while waiting for stuff at the audi dealership. it's the most comfortables seats i've ever sat on. and there is a lot of space in the back and like every button that's near the front seats are in the back as well, like power seats and full climate controls


----------



## PokeyD16Z (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: 2005 Audi A8L W12: Tell me all about it! (SungTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SungTT* »_i've sat in this car many timesin the past two weeks while waiting for stuff at the audi dealership. it's the most comfortables seats i've ever sat on. and there is a lot of space in the back and like every button that's near the front seats are in the back as well, like power seats and full climate controls

and TVs. lol.


----------



## SelfDestruct (Jun 24, 2003)

bah, gimmie the A8 biturbo TDI


----------



## PokeyD16Z (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (SelfDestruct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SelfDestruct* »_bah, gimmie the A8 biturbo TDI

Tell Audi of America...


----------



## SpeedRicer (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: 2005 Audi A8L W12: Tell me all about it! (PokeyD16Z)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PokeyD16Z* »_I love it with the new grill! I think its the best looking Audi with that grill.

Agreed. I didn't like it at first, but it's growing on me quickly. 
The A8 is my favorite D-class luxury sedan (though the XJ and Quattroporte are nice too!). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: 2005 Audi A8L W12: Tell me all about it! (Driftin GTI)*

Not alot of these cars will be sold in the US because for some reason people still buy Mercs and Bimmers instead....








You have to have a sold order with a deposit to get one, at least in our region.....we just delivered one last week in gray....
Here's the A8L 4.2 we had at the auto expo sittin' on 20"s....


















_Quote, originally posted by *Driftin GTI* »_I have one sitting in front of my desk, 127K sticker price

Here's the current view from my desk at work....







$448,300








More http://dubdojo.com/forum/index...fdced


----------



## PokeyD16Z (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: 2005 Audi A8L W12: Tell me all about it! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Not alot of these cars will be sold in the US because for some reason people still buy Mercs and Bimmers instead....








You have to have a sold order with a deposit to get one, at least in our region.....we just delivered one last week in gray....
Here's the A8L 4.2 we had at the auto expo sittin' on 20"s....

















Here's the current view from my desk at work....







$448,300








More http://dubdojo.com/forum/index...fdced

my friend walked in looking at the 4.2 and they had the W12 there that grabbed his eye. It was in black. He bought it cash. I don't know the background, but perhaps it was the only one allocated to the dealership that hadn't sold. It was purchased at Hoffman Audi in New London, CT.


----------



## vrsexxy_GTI (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Audi A8L W12: Tell me all about it! (matty_1425)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matty_1425* »_$$$$$$$170 000CND









My Dad was close to getting it...he then decided to go for a loaded 4.2...who knows what's next


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: 2005 Audi A8L W12: Tell me all about it! (PokeyD16Z)*

Alot of times a dealership will put a customer name on an order just to get a unit too....it's part of the game.....


----------



## PokeyD16Z (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: 2005 Audi A8L W12: Tell me all about it! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Alot of times a dealership will put a customer name on an order just to get a unit too....it's part of the game.....

oh, ok...so, perhaps they "ordered" it for a "customer" but intended to just have it in the showroom?


----------



## HNT GLI (Jul 2, 2004)

Jaw dropping stunningly beautiful! I'd take that over any other car in its class. Gorgeous styling, the front end reminds me of the Phaeton just without the boring an ugly rear end.


----------



## mobile363 (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: (SelfDestruct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SelfDestruct* »_bah, gimmie the A8 biturbo TDI
0-60 in 6 seconds and 40MPG. Hell yea, i'll take one too!


----------



## PokeyD16Z (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (mobile363)*


----------



## PokeyD16Z (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: 2005 Audi A8L W12: Tell me all about it! (PokeyD16Z)*

well, i won't ever see this car again...nor will I see my best friend. He was involved in a car accident on April 1 and the car protected him enough so he could make it to April 2, 2005. He passed away at 9:45pm. The car protected his grandfather.


----------



## juventuss (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: 2005 Audi A8L W12: Tell me all about it! (PokeyD16Z)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PokeyD16Z* »_well, i won't ever see this car again...nor will I see my best friend. He was involved in a car accident on April 1 and the car protected him enough so he could make it to April 2, 2005. He passed away at 9:45pm. The car protected his grandfather.

OMG>>>>..>>>






















Sorry bout the bad news. MAY HE REST IN PEACE....


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (serrano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *serrano* »_No manual?! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif

*ducks*

i dont know about everybody else..but i dont think i'd want a maunal in a 5000 pound car with a w12..i'd be happy with the trip.


----------



## AIRider (Aug 7, 2001)

_Quote »_well, i won't ever see this car again...nor will I see my best friend. He was involved in a car accident on April 1 and the car protected him enough so he could make it to April 2, 2005. He passed away at 9:45pm. The car protected his grandfather

holy sh*t !!







... I was reading this post with a smile on my face cuz I love this car so much.. and then this... wow may he rest in peace ..


----------



## 4meezy (May 24, 2002)

*Re: (AIRider)*


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

*Re: (mobile363)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mobile363* »_so its basically a rebadged VW Phaeton

Not at all. The Phaeton is based on a completely different chassis, using plain ol' steel. The A8 uses the 2nd generation of the revolutionary Audi Space Frame, the first all-aluminum unibody in a production car. They share some drivetrain components are are nominally in the same class, but that's about it.
RIP PokeyD16Z's friend.







Must have been one hell of a crash.


----------



## PokeyD16Z (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (jddaigle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jddaigle* »_
RIP PokeyD16Z's friend.







Must have been one hell of a crash.

yes, it was....the car was a tank. He swerved to avoid something (an animal, most likely) in the road. He was cremated this morning...


----------



## cougar (Nov 24, 1999)

*Re: (PokeyD16Z)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PokeyD16Z* »_yes, it was....the car was a tank. He swerved to avoid something (an animal, most likely) in the road. He was cremated this morning...

















Very sorry to hear that.


----------



## brent0226 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (PokeyD16Z)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PokeyD16Z* »_
yes, it was....the car was a tank. He swerved to avoid something (an animal, most likely) in the road. He was cremated this morning...









Was it a brand new A8 W12? Or was it his old car? It must have been REALLY bad, seeing as how expensive D-class sedans are usually seen as very safe cars.


----------



## ATL_Av8r (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: 2005 Audi A8L W12: Tell me all about it! (PokeyD16Z)*

whoa...plainville? I'm stuck in Bristol until June. Actually, I'm taking flying lessons out of Plainville. There's an A8 W12 around here?


----------



## cougar (Nov 24, 1999)

*Re: 2005 Audi A8L W12: Tell me all about it! (ATL_Av8r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ATL_Av8r* »_whoa...plainville? I'm stuck in Bristol until June. Actually, I'm taking flying lessons out of Plainville. There's an A8 W12 around here?









Not anymore...


----------



## PokeyD16Z (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (brent0226)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brent0226* »_Was it a brand new A8 W12? Or was it his old car? It must have been REALLY bad, seeing as how expensive D-class sedans are usually seen as very safe cars.

it was a 2005 A8L W12 in black.


----------



## PokeyD16Z (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: 2005 Audi A8L W12: Tell me all about it! (ATL_Av8r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ATL_Av8r* »_whoa...plainville? I'm stuck in Bristol until June. Actually, I'm taking flying lessons out of Plainville. There's an A8 W12 around here?









no, the car is gone, as well.


----------



## rempel (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (kraut_pauer79)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kraut_pauer79* »_I deem it the sickest 12 cyl luxury car to be had. Truly my dream car.

































there are a few who would like a shot at that crown, i could also post a bunch of coupes.








i love the w8 truly a great car


_Modified by rempel at 11:21 PM 4/4/2005_


----------



## JTChicago (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: 2005 Audi A8L W12: Tell me all about it! (PokeyD16Z)*

I have had my 2005 Light Silver Metallic A8 W12 for about a month now. My previous Audi was a 2000 Black A8. I have been watching the design changes in all the German manufacturers for the last three years. I have driven the latest incarnations of the BMW 7 series and MB S series. In my opinion, nothing comes close to the Audi. It truely is the complete package. Comfort, performance, safety - you name - it has it. I have been pleasantly surprised by the ease of use of the MMI. The car is so stealthly fast, that I find myself driving between 80 and 85 when I think I am going 60 to 65. I have never been this satisfied with a car before.


----------



## JTChicago (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: 2005 Audi A8L W12: Tell me all about it! (JTChicago)*

I hope a picture shows up......
http://=http://pictureposter.a...1.jpg

_Modified by JTChicago at 9:05 PM 4/26/2005_

_Modified by JTChicago at 9:06 PM 4/26/2005_
I cannot seem to get my pictures posted. I will keep trying. Sorry!










_Modified by JTChicago at 9:07 PM 4/26/2005_


----------



## PokeyD16Z (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: 2005 Audi A8L W12: Tell me all about it! (JTChicago)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTChicago* »_I hope a picture shows up......










hope that helps (just copy the format for when you can get the real pic...doesn't seem to want to show up)...here's an article I came across the other day (not the W12, but still the A8L)...although I loved this car, i find it hard to like without feeling sentimental.
I completely agree with their review of the non-performance aspects...it is the most stunning car out of the group.
http://www.roadandtrack.com/ar...=2151
By the way, enjoy your car...it is simply the best all-around car out there (a sort of jack-of-all trades in a beautiful package). Even though the 7-series won the comparo above, the A8 gives you at least 90% but the styling makes up for it...it simply is the best.


_Modified by PokeyD16Z at 11:42 AM 4-27-2005_


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (mobile363)*

The Phaeton is butt fugly though.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *mobile363* »_so its basically a rebadged VW Phaeton that the USDM will pay for just because it has an Audi badge?








looks hot though. i love it. This sure is a slap in the face for BMW, in my oppinion


----------



## A2A2PQK (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (liquid stereo)*

Here is my friend's pop's W12


----------

